# On the topic of Internet porn



## Dax (Jun 11, 2011)

So I know alot of guys do it and try to hide it from their wives or girlfriends. Maybe your significant others don't care really as in my case which is great. The following information is the best way to hide your watching of internet porn, or maybe this could help wives who suspect their husbands are looking at it but not sure. They probably just do this.

The newest versions of firefox mozilla are the best browers for watching porn. I have 5.0 but there may be newer ones. Simply go to Tools and privacy and click the box, Permanent private browsing mode. Then you can click accept third party cookies until you close firefox.

In this way, as soon as you close your browser, all is deleted. In fact it was never saved. All the sites you visited, the tracking cookies, popups, the autocompletes from when you searched, everything is erased. If your wife goes on the computer a few minutes later, opening the browser will show an absolutely clean slate. It's the best way to hide it without your wife knowing. 

So wives, many guys probably do this already so that's how to catch him. Look at his internet settings especially if he uses firefox. Safari has something similiar on the macs but I find firefox to be the most effective.


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

I think Google chrome works pretty much the same way too. Its all erased, nothing shows.


----------



## Dax (Jun 11, 2011)

I see, I haven't try Chrome. Internet explorer is the worst though. History usually stays and even temporary internet files stay somewhere on the computer. It leaves too many tracks. Even Safari with their private mode, sometimes a popup will come out even after I closed the browser. This has not happened with firefox for me.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

There are always ways of finding deleted internet history, even if you use in private mode.


----------



## Dax (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm not so sure. Firefox deletes everything under these settings, and I've searched and double checked to make sure of this. It doesn't leave a temp file folder like Internet explorer. Now if you hire the FBI or some hacker to check, or even some keylogger, then perhaps that's possible. I don't think a wife or gf would take it that far but who knows. 

If the wife or gf isn't actively checking to see if you look at porn, she will not find it. While I have been caught while using IE and safari through some temp folders or popups after I closed the browser, the same thing has not happened with firefox.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

You also need to clear out the adobe flash cookies which are stored by the flash player. Google it for details.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dax (Jun 11, 2011)

Privacy Innovation: Adobe Flash Supports Private Browsing & Deletes Flash Cookies

According to that website, in private browsing mode the adobe flash cookies are automatically deleted on exit.


----------



## Threetimesalady (Dec 22, 2010)

Alas, you will pay a price for your fun...Do you have any idea of all the men that I have tried to help when I posted on the forum over the years?...Men masturbate to Porn...Hot, quick fix...Become their own greatest lovers....Some will go to their wives after romancing the sweet young thing in front of them, but they must hurry...Can't stay hard that long...Wife wants attention, but usually you guys are too pooped to really enjoy what she has in front of you....She is older....God forbid...Even sometimes heavier...You look at the beauty on your computer and she just doesn't size up...So many times, it is kind of a wam, bam, thank you mam, bit...That is if you staying power is long enough...Unfortunately, because of this sad fact of life many of you need or will need Viagra and the such much earlier than you should have it...But, have to tell you another secret...That, too, can go its course...After a while one will not even be enough....

I wish what I was saying was wrong, but it isn't....Take care....C


----------



## Triumph (Oct 8, 2011)

Threetimesalady said:


> Alas, you will pay a price for your fun...Do you have any idea of all the men that I have tried to help when I posted on the forum over the years?...Men masturbate to Porn...Hot, quick fix...Become their own greatest lovers....Some will go to their wives after romancing the sweet young thing in front of them, but they must hurry...Can't stay hard that long...Wife wants attention, but usually you guys are too pooped to really enjoy what she has in front of you....She is older....God forbid...Even sometimes heavier...You look at the beauty on your computer and she just doesn't size up...So many times, it is kind of a wam, bam, thank you mam, bit...That is if you staying power is long enough...Unfortunately, because of this sad fact of life many of you need or will need Viagra and the such much earlier than you should have it...But, have to tell you another secret...That, too, can go its course...After a while one will not even be enough....
> 
> I wish what I was saying was wrong, but it isn't....Take care....C


FYI, not all porn starletts are 18 year old, thin bodied sex goddess' women think they are. Trust me, I was a porn addict.

The world of internet porn is more diverse than you could possibly imagine. Trust me, I have seen things I never could have imagined. Things, I wish I could forget. Unfortunately Porn addiction usually leads you down a path of degredation where every day you are looking at a different tabboo subject. Eventually you will need to find something tabboo to get hard.


I havnt watched internet porn in 13 months. In these thirteen months I realized all the energy I was focusing on my habit- and keeping my habit a secret, would have been better spent relating to my wife romantically. You see, if I was doing that from day one, as opposed to internet porn, she would have been loved, and in turn, would provide me with the sex I want/need.

My point is, that if Dax would have spent a little bit of time researching his wifes hobbies, or trying to come up with romantic dates, as opposed to the time he spent with this post, he would be that much closer to living in a sex filled marriage.

You only get 20 spoons per day. Use them wisely.

My .02


----------



## Dax (Jun 11, 2011)

My wife and I do have sex a few times a week but it's not enough. I do it on the side to fulfill my needs. Romantic dates are weak and wouldn't get me any closer to more sex. Either a girl is going to want to have sex or have no sex drive.


----------



## Triumph (Oct 8, 2011)

I apologize for the assumption. At first the topic erked me a little, as I have done exactly what you said in the OP, and found that to be the biggest detriment to my marriage,m as Im sure a lot of other guys here would agree.

How can you call romantic dates weak? Did you never court girls back in high school, bringing them flowers, taking them out for a fancy meal? Thats romance. Id assume, and I know its an assumption, that most men, once married stop this type of courtship behaviour. The exact behaviour which got girls to take off their panties in the first place.


----------



## Dax (Jun 11, 2011)

No I never bought them flowers or was too romantic. They came to me.

In all honesty, I don't think that works to have more sex. Perhaps on some girls but it depends on the girl. Porn is a good outlet as long as it's not abused or becomes an addiction. Looking at it every day would be bad because it would desensitize you in terms of getting excited. Moderation is key.

Looking at it to quickly wack off when you have that feeling and your wife doesn't feel like sex at that moment doesn't seem that wrong to me. I'd never cheat on my wife, but all guys have it in them this desire for variety. Porn allows you to indulge in this desire while not cheating on your wife.


----------



## Triumph (Oct 8, 2011)

You make some good points.

In my marriage I have noticed that when I increase affection/romance/etc she increases the amount of sex. Yes, every woman is different, but the point I was trying to make is that, based upon the info gathered at TAM, most men dont show appreciation to their wives in the same way that their wives dont show appreciation to them (sexless marriage).

I totally agree with your last paragraph, and I dont feel that porn is a problem until you start abusing it. I just think the info provided in the OP will give men the opportunity for abuse. Im def a Type Y kind of guy.


----------



## Dax (Jun 11, 2011)

I just had sex with my wife and it was great. My wife is quite attractive to me even after our child. She's 5'8" and weighs 105lb like a model. Even if I had sex with her every day, it probably would get tiresome and old. This is most likely a reason why most married couples don't have that much sex.

There's a saying that goes something like, "For every beautiful girl, there's some guy out there that's tired of fu&%ing her." This is very true in life. Instead of cheating, porn gives that extra variety that men fantasize about. It should never be abused or taken to be more than that.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Dax said:


> Even if I had sex with her every day, it probably would get tiresome and old. This is most likely a reason why most married couples don't have that much sex.


Actually married folks have far more sex in general than single people.

It may seem untrue if you`re hanging out at TAM where most of the posters seem to be in a lacking sex predicament but in general married folks are well laid.

Fact or Myth: Married couples have MORE sex than singles? | usayisay.com


----------



## coldshoulder (Sep 27, 2011)

Dax's responses sound a little immature...



Dax said:


> My wife is quite attractive to me *even after our child*. She's 5'8" and weighs 105lb *like a model*. Even if I had sex with her every day, it probably would get tiresome and old. This is most likely a reason why most married couples don't have that much sex.


So does that mean that when she gets to 40yo and is maybe 145lbs, she won't be attractive to you anylonger...sorry man, kinda shallow if you ask me...and do women usually get unattractive after they have children?

I hope I'm wrong and I am miss interpreting your messages, but you will be in trouble in a few years when she maybe doesn't look like a model any longer...life just seems to happen sometimes and I would hope your attraction to your wife is more than just her outward appearance...

I totally agree with you on the porn though...as long as it is a filler and not a replacement, all should be good...

Later.


----------



## Dax (Jun 11, 2011)

If she's 145lb then she would be fat, and I probably wouldn't be as attracted to her. I prefer thin girls. That's just my taste. After women have children, they usually don't lose all the weight and stay a bit chunky. That is just reality. I can't help it if my taste is skinny girls. If my wife is chunk, chubby, or fat, I probably wouldn't want to have sex with her because I wouldn't be turned on. 

That may sound shallow and not politically correct. However, this is an internet forum where we are all supposed to be anonymous so I'll say it how it is. This is what a lot of guys think. In fact, to wives, if your husband doesn't want to have sex with you, it's probably because he's not attracted to you anymore. He can give all the excuses he wants, but the reality is just that and he doesn't want to tell you the truth because it would hurt you. I know a lot of you guys know what I'm talking about.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I love porn. I realize that most women do not view porn the way I do. It can be a great way to spice things up, provided that each spouse is not using dirty pictures to replace sex.

I don't need constant wooing and romance to be interested in sex; my drive has been very high for the last five years. I am like a 16 year old boy and I love it! :smthumbup:

Dax, you sound like a very young and naive. Married couples can and do have amazing sex lives. No one night stand can replace the intimacy of married sex. It does not seem like you are mature enough to appreciate that.

I hope your wife still finds you attractive when time thins your hair, puts lines on your face and steals your erection. :rofl:


----------



## Dax (Jun 11, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> Dax, you sound like a very young and naive. Married couples can and do have amazing sex lives. No one night stand can replace the intimacy of married sex.


I'm in my late 20s, but I don't believe I'm naive.

The Kinsey Institute - Sexuality Information Links - FAQ [Related Resources]

Most married couples have sex on average once to two times per week based on the above survey. The average is 98 times per year for a married couple or a little under 2 times in a 52 week period. This is about how much I have sex with my wife. If you call that having an amazing sex life, then great.

I also never said one night stands replace the intimacy of married sex. Please address my position and statements correctly before you call me "naive." Young is about the only thing you correctly identify me as relative to how old you seem to be.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

We have great sex about four times a week, so I can't be very old if I am having more sex than you. Twice a week would not be enough for us. 

Chronologically, we are in the same age group. However, your beliefs about married sex and physical appearance are those of a teenager. You think that you will look exactly the same in 15-20 years? :rofl:Hopefully, you will look like a model forever, since that is what you expect from your wife. You are too immature to accept that we all age and change as time goes on.

Women mature faster than men, so your lack of wisdom is not surprising. That is the reason my husband is 8 years my senior; when I was dating, I had no time for the boys in their twenties.


----------



## Dax (Jun 11, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> Chronologically, we are in the same age group. However, your beliefs about married sex and physical appearance are those of a teenager. You think that you will look exactly the same in 15-20 years? :rofl:Hopefully, you will look like a model forever, since that is what you expect from your wife. You are too immature to accept that we all age and change as time goes on.
> 
> Women mature faster than men, so your lack of wisdom is not surprising. That is the reason my husband is 8 years my senior; when I was dating, I had no time for the boys in their twenties.


That's great that you have more sex. Chronologically, we are the same age? From your pic, if that is you, you look like you're in your 40s unless you just look old. I'd say 15 years does not make us the same age.

Did I ever say I or my wife would look the same 15-20 years from now? Moreover, did I ever deny that we all age and change as time goes on? Either you cannot understand written English well, or you're just ignorant to this whole conversation. 

All I talked about was weight and staying slim. I said nothing else about appearance. I've seen many older slim people even though I'm so "young" and "naive", so I know these people exist despite their age.

I particularly enjoyed how you said I have lack of wisdom because women mature faster than men. So I have lack of wisdom because my opinion differs from yours? :rofl:

Just because someone has a different opinion than yours, doesn't mean you should automatically assume things and insult the opposing person. It would look much better for you as the more "mature" person with the increased "wisdom" to have a civil discussion.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

That picture is not my husband and I.

No, I said that I am not surprised by YOUR lack of wisdom. Not all men are unwise.


----------



## Dax (Jun 11, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> That picture is not my husband and I.
> 
> No, I said that I am not surprised by YOUR lack of wisdom. Not all men are unwise.


Ok then. So if we are of similar ages, then I doubt you have more wisdom than I do. In fact, the way you write at the very least shows I'm more articulate and probably more educated than you. Having a different opinion than me doesn't equate to having more wisdom than me.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Being educated is not the same as being wise. You can have all the degrees in the world and still be a fool. Didn't George Dubya go to Yale? 

Yeah, you are so smart. That is why you automatically assumed that my avatar was a real picture of me.:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Dax (Jun 11, 2011)

I think most people probably thought that could have been you. What else is an avatar for? Ok sweetie, let's just drop it then and accept we have different views.

I know my views wouldn't be popular to a lot girls, but it's probably what many guys think. They would never say this in the real world, and probably wouldn't say it to their wives. That's the beauty of the internet, to share ideas that may not be popular but are prevalent.

Luckily, my wife has a very high metabolism and doesn't gain weight even though she eats more than me.


----------



## chattycathy (Aug 19, 2011)

First year down....you are not a special hot woman. All woman want sex and lots of it if properly attended to in life. Support taking care of babies and support cooking and cleaning and dates to look deep into their eyes. All woman want it all the time. For real.

You guys who want to hide porn from your wives....well....you are crazy. Crazy and embracing a secret second life that is cruel and disrespectful to the goddesses you married.

Sheesh.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Dax said:


> If she's 145lb then she would be fat, and I probably wouldn't be as attracted to her. I prefer thin girls. That's just my taste. After women have children, they usually don't lose all the weight and stay a bit chunky. That is just reality. I can't help it if my taste is skinny girls. If my wife is chunk, chubby, or fat, I probably wouldn't want to have sex with her because I wouldn't be turned on.
> 
> That may sound shallow and not politically correct. However, this is an internet forum where we are all supposed to be anonymous so I'll say it how it is. This is what a lot of guys think. In fact, to wives, if your husband doesn't want to have sex with you, it's probably because he's not attracted to you anymore. He can give all the excuses he wants, but the reality is just that and he doesn't want to tell you the truth because it would hurt you. I know a lot of you guys know what I'm talking about.


That's your prerogative. But I have to say that I didn't lose my attraction to my STBXW until I got fed up with a number of other things. None of them related to her physical appearance after 18 years of marriage and two kids. Could she have lost some weight? Sure, she could have. But would I have wanted more sex from her because of it? Pretty sure it wouldn't have made a difference.

My current GF is also of a similar stature. My preference would be someone in the athletic/fit range, yet my main two partners in my life has been... How about saying "mildly overweight". And for the life of me, I can't imagine being more physically into my GF. It's her attitude and mindset that really rock my world, plus she's incredibly pretty and loving.

Anyway, enough ranting. My point is that for some guys, it's not just the external package. Sex is so much more than that. And as an FYI, at 44 years old, I wear the same size jeans as I did in university, and I was swimming competitively back then. So it's not like I'm settling because of my own physical stature.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

chattycathy said:


> All woman want sex and lots of it if properly attended to in life. Support taking care of babies and support cooking and cleaning and dates to look deep into their eyes. All woman want it all the time. For real.


You speak for ALL women? Not any more than I speak for ALL men.

Some women don't like it.


----------



## chattycathy (Aug 19, 2011)

I do speak for all women. Since each is a human female with biological construction that works a certain way. You have to tend to them with affection and romance, openess and honesty and adoration and you will find they are hot to go.


----------



## Dax (Jun 11, 2011)

PBear said:


> That's your prerogative. But I have to say that I didn't lose my attraction to my STBXW until I got fed up with a number of other things. None of them related to her physical appearance after 18 years of marriage and two kids. Could she have lost some weight? Sure, she could have. But would I have wanted more sex from her because of it? Pretty sure it wouldn't have made a difference.
> 
> My current GF is also of a similar stature. My preference would be someone in the athletic/fit range, yet my main two partners in my life has been... How about saying "mildly overweight". And for the life of me, I can't imagine being more physically into my GF. It's her attitude and mindset that really rock my world, plus she's incredibly pretty and loving.
> 
> ...


Yes to each his own, and whatever floats your boat. I've had sex with a fat girl, a chunky girl, an average girl, and a skinny girl. I just get turned on more by skinny girls and how they look in different positions.


----------



## coldshoulder (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow...everyone is pretty whipped up tonight...all I was saying is that Dax comes across as kind of shallow...but he is being honest about his opinion...I would imagine that he will be divorced within 10yrs...but just my opinion...I find that most women are attractive in some way or another...very few have no attractive qualities...

And the michzz & chattycathy debate...what are you arguing about cathy?? you can't categorize all women any more than you can categorize all Latinos or all Blacks...(sorry if that isn't politically correct to say...) We are all different...we all have different drives & rythms, so to say that you talk for all women is a little presumptuous...honestly, even when we were just starting dating (sex was much more frequent back then) my wife was never "hot to go"...some people just have a lower sex drive, they think that lots of sex is a couple of times a month...to me lots of sex is a couple of times a day...(never had that...other than by myself)

And FirstYearDown, I did assume that was you and your hubby in your avatar...??

Later.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

chattycathy said:


> I do speak for all women. Since each is a human female with biological construction that works a certain way. You have to tend to them with affection and romance, openess and honesty and adoration and you will find they are hot to go.


Not if they do not return those qualities.


----------



## Dax (Jun 11, 2011)

coldshoulder said:


> Wow...everyone is pretty whipped up tonight...all I was saying is that Dax comes across as kind of shallow...but he is being honest about his opinion...I would imagine that he will be divorced within 10yrs...but just my opinion...I find that most women are attractive in some way or another...very few have no attractive qualities...
> 
> And the michzz & chattycathy debate...what are you arguing about cathy?? you can't categorize all women any more than you can categorize all Latinos or all Blacks...(sorry if that isn't politically correct to say...) We are all different...we all have different drives & rythms, so to say that you talk for all women is a little presumptuous...honestly, even when we were just starting dating (sex was much more frequent back then) my wife was never "hot to go"...some people just have a lower sex drive, they think that lots of sex is a couple of times a month...to me lots of sex is a couple of times a day...(never had that...other than by myself)
> 
> ...


Interesting how you say I'll be divorced in 10 years. I suppose only God knows, but hopefully not and I don't think so. At least you agree that her avatar makes it seem like that is her and her husband.


----------



## coldshoulder (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm sorry to be picking on you, but it bugs me when guys will put down a woman just because she is carrying a few extra pounds...but I do get what you are saying to a point...I wouldn't be attracted to a woman sexually if she was morbidly obese, but she might still be attractive...I'm just saying that it is most likely that your wifey will put on a few pounds over the years...she may not, but it is most likely...but I prefer ladies that are carrying a few extra, to me it is more womanly to have more pronounced curves at the waste and bust...just my opinion...

At least your being honest...

Later.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

chattycathy said:


> First year down....you are not a special hot woman. All woman want sex and lots of it if properly attended to in life. Support taking care of babies and support cooking and cleaning and dates to look deep into their eyes. All woman want it all the time. For real.Not all women want babies.  My husband and I are not having any. If you think that all women love sex and porn, have a look at all the posts by frustrated husbands in the Sex in Marriage section.
> 
> You guys who want to hide porn from your wives....well....you are crazy. Crazy and embracing a secret second life that is cruel and disrespectful to the goddesses you married.
> 
> Sheesh.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

*Canadian Political Power Couple.*

The couple in the avatar are a well known Canadian pair. 

Of course, I would not expect the majority of members on this forum to know that. Most of you are Americans.

So many TAM members have avatars with symbols, artwork or celebrities. Avatars do not necessarily have to be actual pictures of the members.

ColdShoulder, I am surprised and dismayed that you do not recognize the two people in the picture. 

Do you live in Canada?? :scratchhead:


----------



## coldshoulder (Sep 27, 2011)

The late Jack Layton? Sorry...not sure...but I was looking at her face and it isn't familiar to me...

If that is a correct guess, my party colours are BLUE, not RED or ORANGE...I am a ******* from Alberta after all... 

Later.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I still know who Stephen Harper is and I am not a conservative.

Yes, my avatar is Jack Layton and his wife. How on earth could the picture be me then? :rofl: This has been funny.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Driving home from work yesterday I snapped a pic of this car in front of me thinking of this thread.

Thought it might lighten the mood.

The driver was a twenty-something female.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Dax does have a point about attraction over the long term.

I wouldn`t expect my wife to remain sexually attracted to me if I gained 50lbs of flab and all my hair fell out.

People can`t help what turns them on.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

tacoma said:


> Dax does have a point about attraction over the long term.
> 
> I wouldn`t expect my wife to remain sexually attracted to me if I gained 50lbs of flab and all my hair fell out.
> 
> People can`t help what turns them on.


I hope she still will be attracted to you...cuz ya won't have much choice now, will ya, if that happens???


----------



## coldshoulder (Sep 27, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> I still know who Stephen Harper is and I am not a conservative.
> 
> Yes, my avatar is Jack Layton and his wife. How on earth could the picture be me then? :rofl: This has been funny.


Even if it was a pic of Steven Harper's wife and him, I probably wouldn't have recognized it unless you pointed out the guys face...I was focused on her face and since she isn't familliar... (also out of context, not thinking politics here)

Anyway...



tacoma said:


> Dax does have a point about attraction over the long term.
> 
> I wouldn`t expect my wife to remain sexually attracted to me if I gained 50lbs of flab and all my hair fell out.
> 
> People can`t help what turns them on.


So you're saying that your whole marriage (sexually speaking of course) is based on lust? I would hope that you have developed a love for your wife and she to you that is a little deeper than outer appearance or attraction...you see, I love my wife for who she is...when I think of her, the image in my mind is of the same woman that I dated when I was 22...now at 41 I see the same person...the eyes are the same, she still has the same smile...(she has added a few pounds...would I prefer her to still look 20...yup, but does it make me not find her sexually attractive? NOPE!!)...I still chase her around and want her just the same...I've gained weight as well & my hair is thinning (a lot  )...so should I assume that she doesn't find me attractive anylonger? I certainly hope not...your taste should mature along with you, otherwise you are a pedo (15yo girls are still just as cute as when I was 15 or 16, but I have no sexual interest in them...so why would I still chase a 20yo??)

Sorry man, but you and Dax are either still quite young (Dax says mid 20's so, yup...not sure on your age), or you are both quite shallow...  ...I'm hoping for young...but who knows...

Later.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

It is called *metabolism* Yes I was 105 lbs when i met my husband at 18. I will never be that small again. I was way to skinny. I ate like a horse too. I could eat a large pizza by my self...

As you get older your metabolism slows way down..


----------



## Dax (Jun 11, 2011)

Angel5112 said:


> You do seem very shallow and immature. Not only are you basing attraction off of looks alone, only very shallow and/or very immature men do this, but you are hiding things from your wife. A marriage is a partnership and if your wife doesn’t like you watching porn then you need to;
> 
> a.	Stop watching porn
> b.	Convince her that watching porn is okay
> ...


Again you haven't really read what I posted. I can see how I'm shallow, but I'm not immature. Isn't being physically attracted to someone based on looks? If you're talking about loving someone then it is more than just looks. I never said otherwise. 

If you read back at my first post in this thread, I said my wife is fine with me looking at porn. I don't hide this from her. She knows I do it because she doesn't have as high of a sex drive as me so doesn't get mad when I do my thing. 

5'3" and 115lb is ok. My ex gf was like that and she was average. However, to maintain that she hardly ever ate. I purposely tried to find a wife that was skinny and tall because it was a turn on. My wife gained 50lb during her pregnancy and lost it all in a few months after she gave because that's just how she is. She will most likely never even be chunky in her life. 

I have a son so he will be a stud when he grows up.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

CandieGirl said:


> I hope she still will be attracted to you...cuz ya won't have much choice now, will ya, if that happens???


Well no one stays young forever but as long as I can keep myself within her league I figure I`ll do all right.

There is something to be said for charm after all.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

coldshoulder said:


> So you're saying that your whole marriage (sexually speaking of course) is based on lust?


No, I don`t recall saying that at all.

What I said was "People can`t help what attracts them."
Which I believe we can all agree is a fairly reasonable statement.



> Sorry man, but you and Dax are either still quite young (Dax says mid 20's so, yup...not sure on your age), or you are both quite shallow...  ...I'm hoping for young...but who knows...


I`m 45, married for 12 years 3 kids no unusual problems.
Go figure...

I think you`re responding to what you think I said and ignoring my actual words.


----------



## coldshoulder (Sep 27, 2011)

Possibly...'cause I usually agree with your comments...so maybe I miss understood what you were saying...I'm 41, married for 15yrs, 3 kids...same deal...go figure...

Later.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

How interesting that more than one person, views the OP as immature.


----------



## Dax (Jun 11, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> How interesting that more than one person, views the OP as immature.


I can see how girls might think I'm immature because they don't like my opinion on weight. Are you overweight firstyear? Rather than being sensitive about my opinion, maybe you should just diet and lose a few pounds.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Dax said:


> I can see how girls might think I'm immature because they don't like my opinion on weight. Are you overweight firstyear? Rather than being sensitive about my opinion, maybe you should just diet and lose a few pounds.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I see hypergamy and lots of porn in your future.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Ok well I decided to re-read this thread since it seemed maybe more than a couple posters were being misunderstood by other posters who are generally pretty sharp.

My statement that Dax had a point really wasn`t considering anything other than personal attraction.

If my wife were ever to become physically unattractive to me I really don`t know how I`d handle it honestly.
It would seriously impact my sex life and anyone who has read my posts knows that`s a pretty big thing to me.


I believe the content of my life at the time of this physical attraction problem would weigh heavily on my actions.

Example:
My wife and I hit our 70`s and neither one of us is really hitting high marks in the sex rank game then I think we`re just fine because sex itself would probably become less of a central foundation in our relationship..maybe, we`ll see.

I met my wife when she was still in her twenties.
She`s now in her forties and honestly her body even after yet another kid is every bit as desirable as the first time I laid eyes on her. So maybe I just know how to pick 'em.


However if at this point in our relationship she was to gain twenty pounds I don`t think I`d be put off by it sexually since my attraction to her isn`t solely invested in her physical appearance.

On the other hand if within our first year of courtship she was to gain that twenty pounds it very well might have had a pretty serious effect on my desire for her.

But..I`ve got to say if that had happened, knowing what I know now, ditching my wife in our first year because she gained twenty pounds would have been a mistake and a serious loss for me.

This whole attraction game is pretty confusing.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

An aside for the guys..

Watch your mouth concerning this subject as it can cause lasting damage.

My wife is petite 5'0" 100lbs and has pretty much stayed within 10-15 lbs of that 100 lbs our entire relationship (Pregnancy exception).

When we first got together she was worried that she had gained 5 lbs and I jokingly told her that she was fine as long as she didn`t get above 109lbs I`d still be attracted to her.

Years go by and my wife is weighing herself at Publix but jumps off the scale when I come around the corner with our cart.

I kinda laughed at her obvious desire to keep me from seeing the scale.
I made her after some resistance get back on the scale and she weighed a whopping 111 lbs.
Again, I joked sarcastically "Oh yeah, you`re getting HUGE!"

She seriously brought up my years ago 109 lb limit.
I barely remembered making the comment but it had stuck with her for years thinking there was truth to it.

This taught me that a woman's body image is every bit as dead serious to her as a mans penis image is to him.

So be cautious walking down this road with your lady.

That said, I`ve recently raised my wife`s weight to attraction ratio to 115 lbs and told her she`d be just fine as long as she stayed under 115 so I`d remain attracted to her.

This time though I made sure she knew I was joking.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Dax said:


> I can see how girls might think I'm immature because they don't like my opinion on weight. Are you overweight firstyear? Rather than being sensitive about my opinion, maybe you should just diet and lose a few pounds.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl: Maybe you should grow up and stop fabricating things as a way to lash out. No wonder people think that you are babyish.

So everyone who had an issue with your post must be fat? :rofl:


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> I see hypergamy and lots of porn in your future.


:lol::lol:Yup! You must be obese too!


----------



## coldshoulder (Sep 27, 2011)

tacoma said:


> However if at this point in our relationship she was to gain twenty pounds I don`t think I`d be put off by it sexually since *my attraction to her isn`t solely invested in her physical appearance*.
> 
> On the other hand if within our first year of courtship she was to gain that twenty pounds it very well might have had a pretty serious effect on my desire for her.
> 
> ...


This what I meant...the preference for a skinny wife isn't a deal breaker...would I like my wife to lose some weight, you bet...does it matter, not really...I still think she is a HOTTIE...the way you stated it before made it sound like if she gained 20-30lbs she would be kicked to the curb with the trash...but I think you realize that your attraction to her is more than just her outward appearance...

as you said...



tacoma said:


> *This whole attraction game is pretty confusing*


I work in an office that is 50/50 men to women, and it's funny...some of the ladies that I found very attractive when I started here, I don't give a second look to...others that I thought..."MEH"...back then, I now really pay attention to...neither of their looks have really changed, but their "attractiveness" has definately changed...outward appearance really doesn't dictate how attractive they are...



tacoma said:


> I`ve recently raised my wife`s weight to attraction ratio to 115 lbs and told her she`d be just fine as long as she stayed under 115 so I`d remain attracted to her.
> 
> This time though I made sure she knew I was joking.


You know she will remember that for another 20yrs, right? You may say you are "KIDDING" and she may acknowledge that you said you were, but it will stick...

*THEY FORGET NOTHING!!*

And @ FirstYearDown...

I'm sure we are all fat in his eyes...but if that is really how he feels, who are we to tell him different...it's up to his wife as to whether she puts up with that [email protected] or not...

Later.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Dax has been banned.

And all the members of TAM lived joyously ever after.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

Well it looks like the OP is banned.


----------



## coldshoulder (Sep 27, 2011)

I didn't think his posts were outside of the allowable...?? But I didn't agree with his opinion...there are lots of guys that feel that way though...kinda sad really...

Later.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

coldshoulder said:


> This what I meant...the preference for a skinny wife isn't a deal breaker...would I like my wife to lose some weight, you bet...does it matter, not really...I still think she is a HOTTIE...the way you stated it before made it sound like if she gained 20-30lbs she would be kicked to the curb with the trash...but I think you realize that your attraction to her is more than just her outward appearance...
> 
> as you said...
> 
> ...


...September 3, 1998....Burke, NY....LT BF of the day for some reason decided to say "F*ck you've got a big A$$..."...I never let him forget that. I'll never forget it! Man, that was 40 lbs ago, and I STILL don't have a big A$$...!


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> Dax has been banned.
> 
> And all the members of TAM lived joyously ever after.


Seriously? How do you know? He was a bit of an ar$e anyway...


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

coldshoulder said:


> I didn't think his posts were outside of the allowable...?? But I didn't agree with his opinion...there are lots of guys that feel that way though...kinda sad really...
> 
> Later.


Nothing wrong with expressing an opinion. His was valid. What was wrong was him saying another poster who disagreed with him must be "fat" and "instead of coming here to post....go hit the gym." It was offensive, baiting and completely inappropriate.


----------



## Zax (Oct 20, 2011)

I apologize for that as it was inappropriate, and I should not have said the person might have been obese. In my defense, several people called me immature first. A warning would have been nice though, as I would have changed my attitude had I known that an irreversible ban was imminent.

I read the forum rules and understand them fully now, as I hadn't read them before. I found this site awhile back and believe it has very good information. I've been a long time lurker, and I only recently started posting. I do admit rereading my posts that I was a bit over the top. I only wish to continue posting to help contribute to this discussion board in a positive way.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

Everyone is entitled to their own opinions and views on things. Everyone is different and thinks differently. Even though it would be much easier if every one thought the exact same, then we would all know what each other thinks, but it would get rather boring and we would all wish we would not think that same. There is never a happy medium LOL.

I have my own opinions and views on everything. Just because i dont agree with someones opinion does not mean that their opinion is wrong, because after all it is their opinion.


----------



## Zax (Oct 20, 2011)

ladybird said:


> Everyone is entitled to their own opinions and views on things. Everyone is different and thinks differently. Even though it would be much easier if every one thought the exact same, then we would all know what each other thinks, but it would get rather boring and we would all wish we would not think that same. There is never a happy medium LOL.
> 
> I have my own opinions and views on everything. Just because i dont agree with someones opinion does not mean that their opinion is wrong, because after all it is their opinion.


Very true. However, in our society, even though there is this guise of freedom of speech, it is the unpopular opinions that are usually suppressed and stifled.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

Zax said:


> Very true. However, in our society, even though there is this guise of freedom of speech, it is the unpopular opinions that are usually suppressed and stifled.


And that is the persons right if they don't want to hear a particular opinion.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Did this clown really return with a very similar screen name?:rofl:

He can't be that educated, if he doesn't understand what "banned" means.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> Did this clown really return with a very similar screen name?:rofl:
> 
> He can't be that educated, if he doesn't understand what "banned" means.


Dat's cuz he be ignant!


----------



## coldshoulder (Sep 27, 2011)

So am I on the verge of being banned as well? Not that I think his opinion was popular, but I called him immature along with tacoma...with tacoma it was a missunderstanding of what he was saying...with Dax it was that he was still thinking like a 15yo JOCK...with the "No Fat Chicks" bumper sticker on his car/truck/bike...

Maybe I need to go read the rules of the site again...

Later.


----------

